# another new member from Florida...



## shmobby (Dec 6, 2011)

hi everyone!

So I am going to Park City again this year, looking to avoid the rental from now on... I'll probably be on the slopes a couple of times per year and I'm for sure no Shawn White or whatever that dude's name is. Just going out to have some fun. I've been looking around trying to figure out a package (board, bindings, boots) that would fit me. I'm 6'4" and 210 lbs, so I guess I need a longer board. I found this package on e-bay, and I was wondering if I could get some opinions... like I said, I'll only be boarding a couple of times per year, so I'm not looking to break the bank. Just looking for something nice that isn't rented.

Thanks for your time!

Sapient PNB2 166cm Snowboard NEW+Bindings+FLOW ANSR Quickfit Boots Burton | eBay


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Honestly shmobby I would find a local shop try on some boots and see what fits best. If your not looking to break the bank go for last years stuff as they are normally marked off but can still be some pretty good stuff. You should be able to come out with some decent stuff for under 500 for the complete setup and you will thank yourself in the long run.

Decent board: 200-250
bindings:100-150
boots: around 150


----------



## shmobby (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks for the tip. I think I will drop by our 1 local shop (like I said, South Florida) and try some stuff on. I usually am very educated when I'm buying stuff, but I am completely out of my element with this. I appreciate the help!


----------

